# FREE TV on COMPUTER? HUH?



## topazbest

Got the usual mail flash about getting FREE unlimited TV on my computer for one payment of $50. Is this possible,legit? Info?


----------



## n2gun

there are sites you can watch without paying even some of the shows from years ago. i would not pay


----------



## Rivera42

all I have to say is, videolan dot org.

Download the 100% free VLC media player. Install, launch, click playlist, click manage, select 'discover services,' select 'shoutcast tv listings' and voila! Free and legal Internet television, and depending on your system you might be able to watch in the streaming equivalent of HD.


----------



## JohnWill

It's crap, but it's your money.


----------



## superbeast5

Very nice john =-) but anyways, many of those places are scams, they may not be lying and they may give you the program and never charge you again, but most of those advertisements sell your credit card numbers to ID thief's


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I use BBC Player because they got sign zone


----------



## JohnWill

superbeast5 said:


> Very nice john =-)


Just telling it like it is.


----------



## Rivera42

I don't get it. Mr. Will - who's a mod - can say "crap" but I get yelled at for saying "freaking."

To view the actual circumstance, go here:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/708473-system-restore-good-idea-2.html

I love this site, I do, and I love the community here. But in all seriousness, imho, this seems somewhat inconsistent.

If I'm mistaken, plz say so.


----------



## JohnWill

Did you get yelled at for saying crap? If so, please show me where? If you don't recognize the difference, there's not much else I can say. Besides, looking at that thread, I don't see where a moderator said anything to you about language.


----------



## JohnWill

lestire said:


> Yes! Nice information that you have shared with us.
> Thank you very much!


And your contribution to this thread is what? Those "free" on-line TV services are total junk, ask anyone that's actually bought the program! I'm trying to save you the money, but if you're not capable of understanding that, why not spend it on the service and see for yourself.


----------



## CTPhil

I would suggest that "crap" has become acceptable on the internet due to it's use to describe unwanted programs, etc. that clog pre-built computers. I.E. CCleaner is short for "Crap Cleaner". I'm not saying it's good or bad, just that it's in common usage in "respectable" places on the net.


----------



## Rivera42

John, I don't mind anybody's use of colorful language and I have no issues with the use of the word "crap."

The thread to which I linked was the incident in question. I understand that the person who scolded me wasn't a mod. That's part of the point. He didn't say whether he was personally offended, either.

Also, I realize that limits have to be placed on so-called "colorful" language, but in all honesty I didn't think that word was out of bounds.


----------



## JohnWill

Rivera42 said:


> Also, I realize that limits have to be placed on so-called "colorful" language, but in all honesty I didn't think that word was out of bounds.


Well, it's clearly a distortion of what is a forbidden word here. Sometimes, it's a fine line, I will agree.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.techguy.org/rules.html"]TSG Rules"]Tech Support Guy was designed to be a community of people who can help one-another, and should be completely free of any profanity and vulgar language. There is absolutely no excuse for being rude to a user. Uncivilized and offensive language (especially cursing of any sort), images, or anything else, used anywhere on the board (including your user name) is completely unacceptable.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## yvesj

Rivera42 said:


> all I have to say is, videolan dot org.
> 
> Download the 100% free VLC media player. Install, launch, click playlist, click manage, select 'discover services,' select 'shoutcast tv listings' and voila! Free and legal Internet television, and depending on your system you might be able to watch in the streaming equivalent of HD.


i did download it and i did not see any tv station there .
yves


----------



## Rivera42

Use the default VLC GUI, some skins don't support all the features of the program.
Select "view" from the menu bar, then select "playlist." When the playlist window opens, select "manage" from the menu bar. Scroll down to "Services Discovery" and select "Shoutcast TV Listings" from the submenu. You must have an internet connection to receive the stream list. (This should be obvious since you're looking for Web TV.) In the Playlist window, click the plus sign next to the words "Shoutcast TV" and the list of available streams should expand for you. Double-click on any stream title to open it in the main player window, or right-click and select "Info" to find out more about what's playing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tony oh

You can use winamp too....I'm watching the end of jurassic park 3....mmmm.


----------



## Rivera42

On Winamp I've found such treasures as an all-"The Shield" stream and an all-"Fawlty Towers" stream, among many others.


----------



## tony oh

I found the faulty towers one and one running stargate over and over...but no shield.

I was wondering do different regions get different streams?


----------



## Rivera42

tony oh said:


> I found the fa*w*lty towers one and one running stargate over and over...but no shield.
> 
> I was wondering do different regions get different streams?


If you didn't find it, the stream may have been taken down or discontinued. On Winamp, sort your streamlist alphabetically by "now playing." If you overlooked it the first time, you'll spot it easily this way.

If I'm not mistaken, the streams themselves come from all over the world and can be seen and enjoyed by anyone, anywhere in the world.
Examples I can personally vouch for include Ibiza Global Radio from Spain and Radio ABF from France, both of which can be readily accessed with either of the applications we've discussed. There also is a wealth of Arabic-language religious broadcasts which you may notice peppered throughout your stream lists =]



tony oh said:


> ...I'm watching the end of jurassic park 3....mmmm.


Funny you should mention...just the other day I found a stream featuring the original Jurassic Park (on a loop with Ocean's Eleven, the Matrix and the Curse of the Black Pearl). I hadn't seen JP since it was new in theatres, and somehow it seems oddly appropriate that the first time since then that I get to watch JP it would be on the computer.


----------



## tony oh

LOL yep that's the loop.....my mistake on part 3! It was just at the end where they were flying home in the plane and the ptery's were flying along


----------



## cold iron

I think they are selling a PCI card with some softwear that will decrypt dish network tv signal. my 2 cents


----------



## Pentium_III_guy

caveat emptor


----------



## Rivera42

This is something Daily Freeware Download posted today, but I can't vouch for it:
http://www.dailyfreeware.net/2008/05/28/internet-tv-71/
Awfully good timing on their part, I must say.


----------



## JohnWill

If you look at what that free TV service offers, you'll see what I referred to earlier. Not exactly the "prime time" lineup.


----------



## hairybusdriver

Now a days the services that modern cable TV offers is hard to beat by any program thats available online. Now with the wide variety of HD channels, and on demand movies it's just not worth passing up. I actually bought one of these programs. it cost 50 bucks too. I cant remember the name of it because it was on my last HDD that crashed. What i do remember is that it had a list of default servers to connect to so you can stream the movies you watch. Other than that, you had too search the web for any other servers that offered more or different channels. Its often bad quality too, but if you have an extra 50 bucks laying around than its well worth it. and its interesting too.


----------



## Nissi1

Hello,

I love watching oldies on the internet. I use Hulu, Joost and watch prime time reruns on CBS. I never used Winamp. Do you suggest it for good oldies? And are they whole movies or in parts like on Youtube?

Thank you,

Nissi1


----------



## Couriant

just posting to get this thread in my listings, but I would like to know if there is UK oldies tv stations/sites/whatever you guys are talking about.


----------



## geoffnmaree

Hi
I downloaded vlc & each time i copy a movie to my harddrive i go to play it & get scattered video ts files between power dvd & vlc.I went to add/remove & removed vlc.Then put another movie on my harddrive & still get vlc files as well.How can i fully get vlc out of my system as it creates major problems for me.During movie play i have to select the next file each time it changes from vlc to power dvd.Which also then changes players.


----------



## GiganticSquirrel

Rivera42 said:


> all I have to say is, videolan dot org.
> 
> Download the 100% free VLC media player. Install, launch, click playlist, click manage, select 'discover services,' select 'shoutcast tv listings' and voila! Free and legal Internet television, and depending on your system you might be able to watch in the streaming equivalent of HD.


WOW !!!

Thanks for the tip Rivera. :up: I downloaded the VLC player on a tip from another member months ago. I seem to remember having a problem trying to open either a zipped or unzipped file ( I believe there were 3 choices ) and once I tried the other it downloaded and have enjoyed it as my main player ever since.

I didn't know about this free TV stuff but it's TRUE ! 

Watched parts of _Jurassic Park_ and _Pirates of the Carribean_ on De Sync Awsome Movies. I do happen to be blessed with a 24" LG monitor and a $50 set of Altec Lansing speakers that sound INCREDIBLE for the money... I'm in heaven.


----------



## Nissi1

Good morning,

I tried VLC also but could not get it to work properly so I uninstalled it. A day or so later I decided it was time to clean some of the **** out of my computer and assigned CCleaner its monthly chore. I also allowed CCleaner to clean the registry of junk left behind after programs have been uninstalled. 

To my surprise, it took two runs to rid my computer of VLC's leftovers! Talk about the guest that did not want to leave!

This is how I finally detached(?) VLC from my computer. Perhaps someone with more experienced than I can suggest something. 

God Bless you,

Nissi1


----------



## geoffnmaree

I finally found my problem was 2 vlc files were left in prefech.
Once deteted all was normal again,


----------



## Rivera42

You can download the PortableApps.com version of VLC Media Player. It's a simple no-install executable that does everything the regular VLC Player does, except since it's not installed there are no registry entries and the entire app runs from its own folder. You can use it from a USB flash drive if you like.

Couriant: you may want to check your filetype associations. Your system might have VLC Player set as the default application to handle media files and those VIDEO_TS folders from DVDs. Go into the settings menu on your media player of choice and make sure that app is the default for your media files. In Windows Explorer, right click a media file and select "open with" to audit your default filetype associations. Choose the program you prefer, and tick the box marked "always use this program to open this kind of file." You may also want to check that PowerDVD isn't set to auto-run on disc insertion.
You can, of course, set VLC to be your default, as well. 
To all:
The CBS site and HULU.COM as mentioned by a previous poster are absolutely 100% official.


----------

